# Fighting for 6.5 years now



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

My life is a living hell. Dizziness, dissociation, feelings of unreality/spaciness, muscle twitches, tremors, jerks. No memory, no concentration, feeling like I will fall because of strange feelings in my legs. I have such extreme fatigue and feelings of heaviness in my body I can barely function or get out of bed.

The days are just a blur. I have no sense of chronology and I can barely even follow a film or a conversation without losing the thread multiple times. I don't work, have no life. I just sit at home. 6 and a half years now.

When is enough enough?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm this sounds like Lyme's disease, did you ever test for Lymes?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, twice negative. They can't find a single thing wrong with me physically and I've been tested for just about everything. I do have major depressive disorder though, and apparently that has these type of physical symptoms. DPDR is just part of it I guess.


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Chicane said:


> I do have major depressive disorder though, and apparently that has these type of physical symptoms. DPDR is just part of it I guess.


Have you tried antidepressants at some point?


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

Im the same. Im so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I am almost the same btw, hard to believe that it is trauma and stress, but I guess it is. Tried any psychoactive medication?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a major depressive disorder and it is a function of an epileptic syndrome. I had a

powerful temporal seizure at age 17. At age 57 i read a British neurological journal that had a

case history that matched my own in every detail. It said "the worst case scenario is when the

post ictal psychosis segues into an affective disorder of recurrent major or bipolar depression.

I was a worst case scenario..My advice would be to have an EEG to determine if the basis of

your illness is neurological. The EEG is convenient and painless.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

The EEG is what I will be requesting at my neuro appointment on the 27th. I am trying to give this all one more shot in terms of proper diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

By any chance, do u have OCD ?

And, maybe, did you believe at some point in your dp journey that you can't concentrate anymore, and got scared of trying to concentrate ?


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey Chicane,

have you tried Clomipramine for your depression? It is often times highly effective for severe cases. If you have, you should look into MAOIs as well. They very often help when nothing else does.

Which meds have you tried so far?

Sascha


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

You did not answer my question, have you ever tried any medication?


----------

